# which ISP do gamers from chennai recommend?



## AshurainX (Mar 22, 2015)

Am currently using BSNL. But u guys know how bad the plans are. Thought id ask you guys before i choose ACT.


----------



## AshurainX (Mar 25, 2015)

oook. so ive narrowed down to a two plans :

1) Reliance Thunder 1099 - 4Mbps No fup.

2)Act storm 1099 - 20Mbps upto 60GB (only downloads) and 512Kbps thereafter (on fiber)

Are there any other better plans am missing? Got a couple more days to decide. So pls do lemme know if u know any 



UPDATE: reliance sucks. switching to ACT. will let u guys know.

Thnx for the views! Do like and subscribe! xD


----------



## AshurainX (Apr 16, 2015)

Its still airtel. And if ur lucky...ACT.


----------



## cheesiechimp (Apr 18, 2015)

There are a few speedtest results on this map in / around Chennai

MochaPenguin's Musings: India - Internet Speed map


----------

